# The itsy bitsy spider....



## wxnut (May 2, 2008)

Is really ugly close up...







Doug Raflik


----------



## Melanie (May 2, 2008)

Excellent shot - shame its sideways but when I crane me neck its ok.  Flippin ugly thing innit?   I hate spiders...


----------



## Early (May 2, 2008)

All that talent on something so ugly!:meh:  Couldn't ya find a prettier subject?  A vulva or something...  then we can play 'what is it?'.:blushing:


----------



## John_Olexa (May 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its a Metaphid Jumping Spider. There pretty cool!!
Nice shot!!

Move your fingers like spider legs, and it will follow them no matter which direction you move them. Walk a circle around one and it will follow your fingers all the way around. LOL


----------



## doenoe (May 2, 2008)

cool that the bugs are here again eh  
Great shot


----------



## Corry (May 4, 2008)

Nightmares.   


I will be having nightmares.


----------

